# new start- advise



## GEMBD (Oct 7, 2014)

Trying to regroup the company and get organized before starting the new year! 4 man crew 2 trucks (one lead, 2 Jm ....1 learning) 
What I need to know:
(I understand these are estimated\opinion answers)

- time frame for the most common service calls, outlet replace with &with out running wire troubleshooting experiences and time it takes.
- based on a 2,000sq' house. From RI to final and who you communicate with And wait your turn to work (painters carpenters, floors. What order do you work in)


I'm open to any other suggestions that will help me understand how I can help set up jobs and keep up with invoicing for my husband and the crew. 
THANKYALL


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

GEMBD said:


> Trying to regroup the company and get organized before starting the new year! 4 man crew 2 trucks (one lead, 2 Jm ....1 learning)
> What I need to know:
> (I understand these are estimated\opinion answers)
> 
> - time frame for the most common service calls, outlet replace with &with out running wire troubleshooting experiences and time it takes.


1 hour, but may be 2 depending on travel time.


GEMBD said:


> - based on a 2,000sq' house. From RI to final and who you communicate with And wait your turn to work (painters carpenters, floors. What order do you work in)


Electricians should be last ones on RI and trim out excluding the painters who may come in for touch up. But it never works out like that for me. We all be working on top of each other.


GEMBD said:


> I'm open to any other suggestions that will help me understand how I can help set up jobs and keep up with invoicing for my husband and the crew.
> THANKYALL


Good Luck.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Read up on this Lady

Ellen Rohr <[email protected]>;

Sign up for her newsletter

www.ellenrohr.com

She is a plumbers wife, you should spot some things in her
coverage of business aspects!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

2 guys can rough in a2000 Sq ft house in one day.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 2 guys can rough in a2000 Sq ft house in one day.


Thats a bold statement to make. I dont think its proper to use a blanket statement such as that without qualifying it. 2 guys arent roughing in 2000 sq ft with 30 or 40 cans in it and all the other high end home items.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

piette said:


> Thats a bold statement to make. I dont think its proper to use a blanket statement such as that without qualifying it. 2 guys arent roughing in 2000 sq ft with 30 or 40 cans in it and all the other high end home items.


Bull ****. Like they're ACTUALLY SUCH A THING as a 2000 sq ft "custom home"


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree. A 2000 sq ft home probably only has 2-4 cans, maybe a Jacuzzi circuit, and maybe 2 floods. That's about as custom as it gets.

2 guys and 1 day is pretty fast. I'd like to be that fast, but you've got me beat by at least half a day.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Speak for your own market. We have 2000 sq ft customs going up everyday here. We have absolutely no tract housing around here. None. I dont know of a single home builder building spec houses around here either. Banks arent financing specs for builders any longer in this area.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

piette said:


> Speak for your own market. We have 2000 sq ft customs going up everyday here. We have absolutely no tract housing around here. None. I dont know of a single home builder building spec houses around here either. Banks arent financing specs for builders any longer in this area.


Ok let me play into this bs for 1 more minute and that's it. Where are you gonna put 40 cams in 2000 sq ft? At most 3 bedrooms. So that's 12 


6 in kitchen? 

3 in hallway? 

4 in living room? 

I doubt what you're saying but who cares? I can still wire it in two day s including the service.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I agree. A 2000 sq ft home probably only has 2-4 cans, maybe a Jacuzzi circuit, and maybe 2 floods. That's about as custom as it gets.
> 
> 2 guys and 1 day is pretty fast. I'd like to be that fast, but you've got me beat by at least half a day.


Yeah, this is the Internet you know? Lol......... two days with service ....... done and done.


----------



## GEMBD (Oct 7, 2014)

Yall make me feel so much better about all the B* I hear from my husband and don't know how to answer him without an opinion of my own 😊 
Some helpful info tho! Thankyou 
His biggest frustration is knowing that he is paying someone to do something that he can do in half the time if not quarter. So if it is possible, I will try to make an actual schedule for them with time frames according to the work needed. That way we don't under bid basing it upon what boss man thinks he could do it in..


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Now add 12 more to the soffits on the exterior, and add in shower cans and 4 inch cans in the art niches in the hallways and on and on. My point is to make a blanket statement is incorrect. Because your market maybe doesnt support 2000 sq ft custom homes does not make that the situation across the country. 

In my market, a mobile home is a $10,000 pile of crap. However i know in california mobile homes can be $250,000 beautiful homes. Making a broad sweeping statement based on what happens in your market and expecting that to hold up across the country is incorrect. 

Sure if youre wiring a 2000 sq ft home to the bare bones minimum, 1 day is not hard at all. But if you are doing it with home owners that want cans and led stair lights and custom options everywhere, it isnt going to happen.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ok let me play into this bs for 1 more minute and that's it. Where are you gonna put 40 cams in 2000 sq ft? At most 3 bedrooms. So that's 12
> 
> 
> 6 in kitchen?
> ...


It's amazing what you can do using SE cable, all #14 wire, and backstabbing the whole project. How many helpers? One of the houses I'm wiring now has over 80 cans at the last count..............:whistling2:


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I finished a 1800 sq ft this fall with 77 cans. It took almost a week to rough it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I finished a 1800 sq ft this fall with 77 cans. It took almost a week to rough it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you delete or edit your post.
Caution: You may get reamed.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember the days when the boss used to yell at me how he could rough in 2 houses in a day. I would just point out to him that we are not roughing out houses with just 4 circuits anymore.:laughing:


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> I suggest you delete or edit your post.
> 
> Caution: You may get reamed.



I I didn't think it was that bad. Custom house with lots of bells and whistles. Made good money off of it. Isn't that what matters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I I didn't think it was that bad. Custom house with lots of bells and whistles. Made good money off of it. Isn't that what matters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wholeheartedly agree with you, it's just you may get reamed by other members.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you, it's just you may get reamed by other members.


The members here are stupid.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Switched said:


> The members here are stupid.


I would not go that route. I do get useful info even from those who criticize my work. It's just that some blanket how they do work to the rest of the country.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I would not go that route. I do get useful info even from those who criticize my work. It's just that some blanket how they do work to the rest of the country.


Nope....we are all stupid!:laughing:

I get a lot out of this place. The amount of information you can get from the code and theory guys here is amazing, best of all you get it with humor.....which to me is better than some of the other sites......:whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Switch is right. Bunch of dummies hanging around here. :laughing:


----------



## Dave6390 (Dec 8, 2014)

I always billed a mandatory , one hour plus the time to the job, after that billing was broken down to 15 minute increments. No charge from job to shop return, a parts runner was used so the crew stayed on site. I hope that helps, have a safe & prosperous New Year. I was a service JW for over 20 yrs, & did not charge for standby or waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I finished a 1800 sq ft this fall with 77 cans. It took almost a week to rough it in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's simply sad. We just roughed on 7500 sq ft with 90 cams and we were completely done in 5 days. 400 amp service included. We have extended drills, drill all ceilings standing flat on floor with no ladder. Don't staple anything until all wire is pulled, this had 20 entry light, 20' fan light combo in dining. Full finished basement, 1st floor, 2nd floor, 3rd floor, Christmas window circuit. 


Sad so sad it would take you that long to wire a house that small.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We did 10,000 sq ft last summer, plus double decker garage, and boathouse in two weeks. You guys seriously need to critique the time you're wasting.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We did 10,000 sq ft last summer, plus double decker garage, and boathouse in two weeks. You guys seriously need to critique the time you're wasting.


I think you should start a thread about the science behind your well oiled machine. From rough to finish. In as much detail as you can stand.

I'm sure several guys here could benefit from this. Myself included.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 2 guys can rough in a2000 Sq ft house in one day.


 Every day. 
I've wired 2000 Sq ft houses by myself in one day in my prime.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Honestly Mcclary is preaching truth. But to do it you need to function like a well oiled machine (which does take time for guys to gel). But when it happens you roll up to the job and just blast it. The way I learned was on a 2 man crew as most companies here are like that and it seems to work well. Upon arrival to the job one guy goes in marks out the house starting top floor down. The second guy gets the cords, drill, and boxes into the home and ready then starts boxing from the top floor down. Then start wiring. I myself usually work floor by floor (once one is done drop down to lower level) and then generally service last as they are usually in the basement. This is unless the home needed power quickly then the service is usually built before we wire the home, or some builder wanted a temp on a pole which I usually make to be used more than once so it would move house to house for one builder who wanted them.
I know this is long winded but when you are with a good group of guys it becomes second nature. Companies I worked for would have informal internal competitions really more for bragging rights. Some would piece work stuff, the ways they bid it was good money for them and the workers so it was also a motivation. These jobs were usually Multifamily jobs 
Where we had building after building to wire.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I finished a 1800 sq ft this fall with 77 cans. It took almost a week to rough it in.


Excellent!

The Mcclary guy is so full of it you can smell him in the subdivision.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Every day.
> I've wired 2000 Sq ft houses by myself in one day in my prime.


ABSOLUTELY! 


I showed up to a1800 sq ft house early one morning. The plumber showed up about the same time, and we were talking. He is a good friend, but we never "traded task".

He looked at me and said, I've always wanted to wire a house. Would you care if I worked with you today? ....... nope, I don't care. Lets do the dam thing. 

10 hours later, we were completely roughed in, service and all. And that's with an inexperienced plumber helping me. The only thing I didn't finish, was the hvac, because he was doing that too. I had my wire there ready, but I had to return in about a week and hook up outside unit, and air handler. 


1 day, with inexperienced help.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Excellent!
> 
> The Mcclary guy is so full of it you can smell him in the subdivision.


Keep telling yourself that, while you lose jobs over and over and over. Wondering how we're beating you, and riding around in new trucks. Hahahaha


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's simply sad. We just roughed on 7500 sq ft with 90 cams and we were completely done in 5 days. 400 amp service included. We have extended drills, drill all ceilings standing flat on floor with no ladder. Don't staple anything until all wire is pulled, this had 20 entry light, 20' fan light combo in dining. Full finished basement, 1st floor, 2nd floor, 3rd floor, Christmas window circuit.
> 
> 
> Sad so sad it would take you that long to wire a house that small.



It was actually 4500 sq ft to rough in by the time you get the basement and the garage on there. It took me and an apprentice 4 days one of which was spent on central vac. One more full day for the cans. And two days for the rest of the house and service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

^^^^^nice^^^^^^


----------



## JBlakemore (Aug 20, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We just roughed on 7500 sq ft with 90 cams and we were completely done in 5 days.


Who is "we"?

If you have a crew of 17 or just you and a helper, that makes a big difference.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ty the electric guy said:


> It was actually 4500 sq ft to rough in by the time you get the basement and the garage on there. It took me and an apprentice 4 days one of which was spent on central vac. One more full day for the cans. And two days for the rest of the house and service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did fine dude. I'm only picking


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 2 guys can rough in a2000 Sq ft house in one day.


 Does that include panel and panel makeup? Service?


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good question. We do service call only


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

My company just started a 20 something thousand square foot house with 285 cans. I haven't been on the job yet, but I'm sure it's going to take a while to rough.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Dave6390 said:


> I always billed a mandatory , one hour plus the time to the job, after that billing was broken down to 15 minute increments. No charge from job to shop return, a parts runner was used so the crew stayed on site. I hope that helps, have a safe & prosperous New Year. I was a service JW for over 20 yrs, & did not charge for standby or waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Part runner? 

That's a very interesting concept. 

Do you pay some kid minimum wage to run around and drop off parts at your guys jobs all day?


----------

